# Lodging help



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

we lost our place where we used to stay because of a sale of the property... looking for a couple leads in the Oscoda area... we like hanging out at the Oscoda Inn.... so we like not to venture to far from there... we tend to try to catch that wery smelt also... any leads would be great...


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Oscoda,has plenty of lodgeing,from 3 bedroom codos,with a spa and a bar,to the super 8.There are cottages and motels up and down 23.I have spent a quater of my life in the Oscoda area,never herd of Oscoda Inn do you mean Au Sable INN ?If you can be more specfic in what your looking for,I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

go to www.oscoda.com. or call 1-800-235-4625,they shold be able to help you.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Larry I am a duff... yes the Ausable Inn... brain and fingers don't allways work together... what we are looking for is a three bedroom cottage in the area between wellmans and the Inn... we like to smelt dip at night along with casting for eyes and steelies during the day... was thinking about the Americin but we really like to find a place with a kitchen.... thanks for the help...


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

I always enjoy the cheap but adequate setting of the Northern Traveler, across from Sacred Heart big Catholic church.

Always done me well.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dead Bird,

Did you used to stay at a motel/cottage? If so were? I'm trying to get ahold of the place we go to up in Oscoda in the spring and have gotten no answer and may be in the same boat as you. I know of few other places I can call but was wondering about your situation.


----------



## SteelEd (Apr 6, 2001)

Dead Bird,

There is only 1 place where I will stay El Cortez Resort. Give Terry a call at (989) 739-7884. They have nice cottages and beach houses for larger parties. They also have a fish cleaning house and a very nice beach for smelt dipping. Only about 1.5-2 miles south of town by the old big boy.

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SteelEd,

We stay right next store at Sandcastles! Havent been able to get ahold of anyone there yet. Called Terry at EC, she say's thier still around and opening this weekend. When do you go up? We've missed the smelt (to early) the past two years, going to be up the last week in April this year. Was sorry to hear about Tim, he was a great guy.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Thats great news Terry is still at the EL CORTEZ , I know she but the place up for aution last year after TIM passed.I've been wondering what happaned evry time I drove by I would see their trucks parked out front,thought she might have autioned them off too. We've spent 7 of the last 8 EASTERS there and evry THANKSGIVING weekend for some time now, plus many weekends in the witer and spring.This year for EASTER were staying at the super 8,just did not want to stay at EL CORTEZ with new owners.MY kids wanted a pool,so we booked at super 8 if I would have known TERRY was still there,we would be staying there.


Deadbird, EL CORTEZ would be my first choice,only a couple miles south of the AU Sable Inn


----------



## SteelEd (Apr 6, 2001)

Burksee,

I will be at the El Cortez next Friday & Saturday to do some fishing. I will also be there the following weekend as my best man booked a beach house for my bachelor party weekend. I still have a hard time staying there because Tim was a good friend of mine. Terry is a wonderful person, too. If you have every stayed there during the summer you would know that Tim & Terry made the place the best resort in the state IMO. Let me know when you will be up there.

Ed


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

thanks for the help... booked the beach house for the weekend after Easter... thanxs again for the help.... looking forward to a full weekend.... steelies, walleyes, smelt (please), and one gobbler for my tag in area AA.... going to leave for turkey hunting after fishing on that Sunday....


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

deadbird, is that the EL CORTEZ beach house your staying at ?Good luck steelheading smeltdipping and gobbler hunting.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SteelEd,
A Bachelor Party! Whether its the fish or a party it seems we're always a early or a week late! LOL!
Finally gotta hold of Lissa from Sandcastles. We have a cottage there from Saturday the 24th thru Friday the 30th, going to Mio for a "Spring Fling" party on Saturday May 1st. I'll be up late on the 23rd, staying til 27th, be back up evening of the 29th, leaving for Mio Saturday morning. Hopefully we'll be there when you and the fish (Steel, Smelt, Walleye) are! Good Luck!


----------

